# Vertebrobasilar Dolichoectasia



## srinivas r sajja (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the DX for "Vertebrobasilar Dolichoectasia".


Thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 12, 2008)

What about 435.3....You always have interesting questions.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 12, 2008)

great answer Rebecca!  How did you come up with that?  I could not find a code but I like your code - what was the trail you used to get it?

thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 12, 2008)

Thank you, Donna--I looked up the definition..."reduction in blood flow through the vertebrobasilar arterial system, which supplies the brain stem, cerebellum, occiptial lobe, medial temporal lobe, and thalamus. Symptoms include syncope, lightheadedness, visual disturbances,vertigo and Brain stem/brain infarctions".   My gut instinct directed me to the cerebrovascular disease section and I scanned each code for a clue.  Due to one of my specialties, I work with SDH, infarctions, etc...daily.  I really, really like tough questions.  I'm begging to sit in on a brain surgery. (Fingers crossed)


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 18, 2008)

*Are you a student?*

Is it just me?  It seems that your questions are the kind that a student would have on a test or homework assignment.  

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

